# Bentley and his best friend Timmy..



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

HI guys!

When the boys first met, that were LOUD as it can be...
After the second time they met, they were best friends.
Everytime we walk by Timmys house, he would bark until his Mommy comes out to us...
Isnt that cute?

Here they are:...

Poseing...








Kissing...









xx,

Nadine.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww..they're so cute together! 8)


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

How sweet. The pics are great.

Leslie


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

aww, that's so sweet! I love the second picture!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pic's....they look adorable together !


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww that's so cute !! he probably loves a male friend in the neighborhood  

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Too cute! I love Min-Pins! They look so great together!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's so great that Bentley has a best bud! How happy they must be to have found each other. Nice pics.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's sooo sweet! It's so cute he has a lil friend!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Awww he has a best bud!! That's too cute!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw i love chi friendchips lol. chiwi doesn't have any friends yet. they try to sniff ehr butt and then that's it for them. lol


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Mia's Mom said:


> Too cute! I love Min-Pins! They look so great together!!


My thought's exactly!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

They do look like good buds  I wish they was a small dog around for Auggie to play with :roll:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes both of them are cute(of course)  How old is your boy now?  :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

so cute.. the other dog looks like min pin?
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That really is cute. He's so lucky to have a friend.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I really like the name Bentley


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes, hes a min pin.
Hes like three times as big as my Bentley boy  
Hes the "smallest" dog in the neighbourhood, though.

xx,


Nadine.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwwww what a pair of cuties!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww how cute is that?!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I think we should give them some privacy.


----------

